# Flamingo Reds 10/30-31



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats nice fishing there, 16 reds!!! yeah, slow day for you!!! How did you learn to throw a fly? I want to learn. :-X


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thats nice fishing there, 16 reds!!! yeah, slow day for you!!! How did you learn to throw a fly? I want to learn. :-X



One day I had stumbled across a thread posted by aaron (aaronshore) that he was giving away free flies to the first person who would PM him.
It had to be someone who wanted to get into fly fishing.
I was the lucky person.
He had said in the PM that there were like 50 flies or so, but after they arrived, I stopped counting at 100... there were still more to go.

I told my buddy and he mentioned that he had an old 5-6wt in the shed that he had bought 7 years prior and never could figure it out.
So he let me have the combo.

I just went out to the canals and tried casting.
It took me a few trips to finally catch a targeted species, but I was hooked.

been doing it for about two years now. 
If I remember correctly, November of 2008 is when I got my first fly rod. 

I haven't been able to get many shots at reds on fly, for I never have someone with me who can pole me to the reds to get a shot on fly.
Most of the time, I have a spin rod with me as I pole my skiff.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought a Redington Crosswater last year to fish dock lights at night. Throwing a fly in the dark is a strange thing. 
keep postin pics and I'll get fired up and learn.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

yea that last pic just screams "tough day" lol


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Had fun on sunday! that was my halloween candy! I will definitely break out the fly rod at the next batch of reds!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Had fun on sunday! that was my halloween candy! I will definitely break out the fly rod at the next batch  of  reds!



lol seriously..... 
I want to get one of those biscayne bay reds though.............lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

is that a carrot stick i see?
if it is how do you like it?


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

lol seriously..... 
I want to get one of those biscayne bay reds though.............lol  [/quote]

You arent lying! that would be sick! or one of those biscayne Permiso's!


----------

